# Rotary Table



## richz (Aug 5, 2014)

What size rotary table for a PM932M-PDF


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Aug 5, 2014)

I would say 6" is a nice fit for the pm932.  8" might be doable but I think you would lose too much ''spindle to work piece''. Of course you could go smaller but IMO you should get the biggest that will fit nicely on the mill. Guys who actually own both sizes will surely come up with their observations.

Im looking forward to get one of these too!


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 5, 2014)

I have an 8" Vertex and used it on my little Smithy table.  It was a bit oversized for that but I think it will work perfect for an 8"x32" table.

Mike.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 5, 2014)

Not all 6" RTs will fit the RF45 style mills. I had a 6" Vertex horiz/vert (Yuasa style) & it does not fit the table unless you use the outside slots. The handle hits the edge of the table before it will line up with the middle slots. I use a 8" Vertex (Yuasa style) on my PM45 & it's perfect.


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a 6" on my rf45. Wish I had a 8". I find myself wishing for a couple more inches of table regularly.
 Dave


----------



## chips&more (Aug 5, 2014)

I quess I’m doing some completely different home projects? I have a BP and several rotary tables and a Volstro. Been at it for 45 years now and I can’t recall even once using any of those accessory toys I have? Especially the 12” rotary, that darn thing weights a ton! If I need to do an outside radius, I go over to the belt sander. If its hole spacing’s, I use the tables positioning. And if I need indexing, I use a 40:1 dividing head with plates. But then, I’m not thinking of selling the said toys anytime soon. Maybe you folks can learn me a thing or two about the need for a rotary table on a manual milling machine. I do have a 4” rotary table on my Gorton pantograph and do use one there…Good Luck.


----------



## f350ca (Aug 5, 2014)

Had to cut down the edges of this 24 inch sheave to make the belt sit proud for the wheel on my band saw saw mill. The 8 inch rotary table worked but more room would have made clamping easier. 





Poor mans power feed, I wasn't going to crank that thing around.




A little DC gear head motor powered by a variable power supply.

Greg


----------

